# most bang for the buck on a 8.5x8 board o scale



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

Well as the title says, that is all the room I have. These measurements will allow me a two side access, not the greatest, but it will have to do.

I have fooled around for many hours on a layout with 036- and 0-48, then tripped over 0-72 track and tossed the smaller stuff out the window. A pity, because I did not follow the golden rule, plan plan plan, then buy. I bought bought bought, then planned. Anyone need a few pieces of 0-36?

I am now of the opinion that 0-72 is the way to go. So this is what I came up with on AnyRail. A complete 0-72 main line oval. This runs the track to within a few inches on all four sides.

Inside I have a 0-60 secondary line with 0-36 switches one from the top and one from the bottom that will mirror eachother. This spur ( is that right ) will then branch off into two additional spurs, for a total of 6 inside the small 0-60 oval.

I have also planned for a passing loop on the main 0-72, but am wondering can the distance on the passing loop be condensed, or does it have to be so big. Either way I need 8' to include the 0-72 with passing loop, so I have the room, and don't want to have a plain oval. I bought the switches on a whim ( and good deal) so, not an extra exspense.

It is all one level, would like more, but I am maxing my build out, ( and credit card ) and this point and would really like to start and finish, before I enter purpetual unfinishedness. 

Any thoughts on the design? Improvements, opinions, ideas, critiquing all welcome.

Thanks everyone.

Bryan


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Do you have the anyrail pics so we can see a visual?


----------



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

*AnyRail Pics*

Yes I do, but do not know how to post.


----------



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

*AnyRail Pics - test*

test of anyrail


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

on ANyrail 
go to file export as jpg
on here attach pic (paperclip)

I asked 'the same question on a thread earlier today


----------



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

*AnyRail Pics - 0-72 Outer with 0-60 inner*

Here is the main line:

Oval with passing loop.


----------



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

*AnyRail Pics - 0-60 inner with switch yard*

So now the 0-60 inner with the switch yard.

Can this be made better?


----------

